# 14 hp Kawasaki problem



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ive got a 14 hp singe cylinder Kawasaki engine on a 46'' walk behind, and I was trying to fix it and drained the oil and the engine was filled with gas and oil (mostly gas). Does anyone know what could of caused this, maybe the float in the carb was stuck open, and can I drain the oil and gas from the engine and try to start it? Or will what ever gas is in the engine cause it to blow up. Dutch


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The cause is most likely a flooding carburetor, but if your engine has a fuel pump that could also be a source for fuel entering the crankcase if the diaphragm is ruptured.

You need to drain the oil/gas mixture out of the crankcase, running it with fuel mixed in there will dilute the lubricating properties of the oil and you could ruin your engine.

Be sure to repair the source of the contamination, or you will be doing it again and again.

Good Luck...


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

After you have repaired the problem with the fuel system and fill the crankcase with fresh clean oil run the engine for about an hour and change the oil, that should remove any remaining fuel particles from the crankcase. Good luck and may the force be with you.


----------



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

That worked, but now im having another problem with the same type of engine, I should say ive got two walk behinds with the same engines. The one is on a toro, but I have spark and fuel but its not getting to the engine is just sits in the bowl attachment for the air filter and doesnt seem to go into the engine. Ive had the carb apart and have cleaned it and I have even taken the other carb off the other engine and cleaned it and put it on but it does the same thing. I also noticed that when I put a non restricted type plug in the spark plug boot its way duller than if I put in a restricter type plug. The only problem is the restricter type plug is longer than the other. any ideas. Dutch


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Dutch515 said:


> That worked, but now im having another problem with the same type of engine, I should say ive got two walk behinds with the same engines. The one is on a toro, but I have spark and fuel but its not getting to the engine is just sits in the bowl attachment for the air filter and doesnt seem to go into the engine. Ive had the carb apart and have cleaned it and I have even taken the other carb off the other engine and cleaned it and put it on but it does the same thing. I also noticed that when I put a non restricted type plug in the spark plug boot its way duller than if I put in a restricter type plug. The only problem is the restricter type plug is longer than the other. any ideas. Dutch


Can you post the model and spec number off of the engine?


----------



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok, let me give you the update first. Took the carb and coil/ armature off the black mower and but it on the red toro im having the problem with and it still wont start. I put both carbs and armatures on the black mower and they both run the engine just fine. So we've ruled out the carb and armature. I called the guy who gave me the mowers and he said that the engine on the toro (which is electric start) came off an older dixon rider, which would explain the rectifier, and all the wiring which is where I think the problem is. The black mower is pull start with a normal key switch connected to the armature. The toro has electric start and the wires I have tied together with a yellow cap, is what I think is for the dead man switch which would have been underneath the seat of the dixon. Could this happen? Could I still see spark (weak, with brand new plug) coming from the plug if the wiring was wrong? The model # is FB460V. Here are some pictures to better understand what im talking about. Dutch


----------



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

BTW, the black one, which had all the gas in the oil, starts and runs perfect, but, theres still tons of white smoke thats puring out the muffler. I think after awhile it will stop. Dutch


----------



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

anyone wanna help tackle this one. I ran the black one until the smoking stoped and it runs great. Im going to disconnect the elec. start and junk on the toro and put the pull start on it and see if it works. Dutch


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the valve clearance on this engine. I would suspect that there may not be enough clearance on the intake valve. It may also be time to pull the head on this engine and clean the carbon from the head, valves and top of the piston, but I would start by checking the valve lash.


----------

